# DIY Safety Disasters



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Funny video, but only because no one is killed...just maimed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0x8kml-afs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Some of those looked staged....but several looked painfully un-staged!!! Yeeeoooww!!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL that's like the Bill Dance of DIY. Haha.


----------

